# Spinnangeln am Ebrodelta auf Thunfische im Juli



## David4s (9. Juni 2015)

Ich hab mich hier registriert weil ich Mitangler für meinen Spanienurlaub in 3 Wochen suche. Ich bin den gesamten Juli im Ebrodelta in Riumar. Ich will auf Thunfische, Bonitos, Little Thunies gehen und fahre jetzt zum vierten mal ans Ebrodelta. Hab ein schönes 115 PS Konsolenboot und den Bootsschein fürs Meer. Wer Interesse hat soll sich einfach bei mir melden.


----------



## -iguana (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Spinnangeln am Ebrodelta auf Thunfische im Juli*

Hallo,

hast du in den letzten Jahren da schon geangelt und gefangen?
Hast du evtl Bilder davon?

Wann genau gehts los? Welche Route?
Wie lange bleibst du?
Unterkunft?
usw.

Ich denke mit ein paar Infos steigt auch das Inetersse der Boardies! 

Gruß Tom


----------



## David4s (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Spinnangeln am Ebrodelta auf Thunfische im Juli*



-iguana schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hast du in den letzten Jahren da schon geangelt und gefangen?
> Hast du evtl Bilder davon?
> ...



Ich war letztes Jahr 2 Monate dort und hab das Spinnangeln ziemlich optimiert. Viele Köder getestet, wie nähert man sich am besten einem Schwarm ohne ihn zu vertreiben, usw. Am besten Tag hatte ich 4 Bluefins mit je 40-50 kg in 4 Stunden. Natürlich alle wieder releast. Hatte insgesamt über 20 Tunas an 10 Angeltagen, allerdings muß ich dazusagen das die beste Zeit auf Bluefins der April und der Mai sind. Danach verschwinden sie meistens ca. einen Monat zum ablaichen und kommen dann wieder. Aber in kleineren Gruppen. Ich weiß also nicht genau was mich im Juli erwartet, aber angeblich gibts dann wesentlich mehr von den Gigaschwärmen die gemischt sind (Bluefins, Bonitos, Little Thunys) Dieses Schauspiel ist einfach einmalig wenn sich direkt neben dem Boot eine richtige Welle aus jagenden Fischen aufbaut. Das hab ich vorletztes Jahr im September erlebt. Ab dem 15 Juni darf mann dann pro Boot einen Bluefin mitnehmen. Auch deswegen fahr ich dieses mal erst im Juli. 
Ich werde ab dem 29.06 bis zum 30.07 dort sein. Ich fahre mit meiner Familie mit dem Auto und wohne dort am Campingplatz L`Aube in Riumar in einem Bungalow. 
Wenn man allerdings nur ne Woche zum Angeln kommen will, dann empfehle ich nach Barcelona zu fliegen und dann einen Leihwagen zu nehmen. Von Frankfurt aus kann man auch nach Tarragona fliegen. Fotos und auch Videos hab ich schon, aber im Moment find ich nur eins vom vorletzten Jahr mit Little Thunys. Werde aber nochmal suchen wo ich die vom letzten Jahr habe und meinen Kumpel anschreiben. Wohl gemerkt, auf dem Foto das war nur nur ein kleiner mit 10-15kg. Da kann man sich ja vorstellen was ein BFT mit 50-80kg macht  Habe aber deutlich an meiner FItness gearbeitet


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spinnangeln am Ebrodelta auf Thunfische im Juli*

Ich werde ab September mit meiner Lady für zwei Wochen in der Nähe vom Ebro-Delta am Strand liegen. Da es mich aber erfahrungsgemäß nicht lange am Strand hält, nehme ich natürlich meine Spinn und Fliegenrute mit. 
Angeln werde ich ich wohl im Delta selber als auch vom Strand/Felsen (?). 
Ich hatte an kleine Sardinenimitate (Mini-Pilker) und Popper/Slider gedacht. 
Wo ich mir grade noch unsicher bin ist die Verwendung des Vorfachmaterials (Stahl oder Fluo?). Außerdem würde ich gerne mal n paar Räuber mit der Fliege auf die Schupen legen. Am liebsten mit ner Popperfliege. Wo sind die besten Chancen die Räuber (Welche? Bluefins, Wölfe....?) nahe am Ufer beim rauben zu sichten bzw. zu fangen? Gibt es Hotspots in der Gegend um das Delta? Bzw. 20-30km westlich des Deltas? 
Wir sind mit dem Auto unterwegs, sind also auch mobil.


----------



## Riesengrundel (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spinnangeln am Ebrodelta auf Thunfische im Juli*

Interessant ist im Ebrodelta um diese Zeit auch das Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch (8-12 cm Wobbler silbern) man kann vom Boot aus schleppen oder auch vom Ufer angeln beides führt zum Erfolg. Drei weitere Räuber die dort in guten Stückzahlen vorkommen sind Bluefish Palometa und Amberjack für das angeln auf die Freunde 10-30 cm lange Meeräschen (gibts dort überall einfach Posenrute ne Brotflocke dran und los gehts) oder kleine Hornhechte an einem Doppeldrillingsystem an der Oberfläche schleppen. Alles tolle Fischeund ein super Gebiet, man kommt dort in jedem falle auf seine Kosten. Mich juckt es auch in den Fingern mal wieder runter zu fahren.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spinnangeln am Ebrodelta auf Thunfische im Juli*

Kann man irgendwo Online Fischereischeine für die spanische Küste kaufen?


----------



## diver one (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spinnangeln am Ebrodelta auf Thunfische im Juli*

Hallo David,
 aufmerksam für das EBRO Delta bin durch einen Fernsehbericht, wo u.a. Horst Henningsen als Angelweltmeister zum Thun Spinn eingeladen wurde.
 Mich reizt als alter Dorsch/Hering und Makrelenfänger der Ostsee der Thun als Zielfisch außerordentlich, konnte aber keine Möglichkeit finden/ aufbauen, nun wäre es traumhaft mit Dir auf Thun zu gehen.
 Leider habe ich Deinen Beitrag erst jetzt gelesen, aber vllt. gibt es noch weitere Möglichkeiten/Zeitfenster wo ich mich einklincken kann. 
 Natürlich gegen Kostenbeteiligung usw.....
 Ich freue mich auf eine Antwort.
 Gruß aus Kiel
 Nico Rogge


----------



## Riesengrundel (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spinnangeln am Ebrodelta auf Thunfische im Juli*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Kann man irgendwo Online Fischereischeine für die spanische Küste kaufen?


Online bin ich mir nicht sicher da wir die Scheine mitbestellt haben, als wir uns in Riumar ein Haus gemietet haben. Vllt geht sowas in der Richtung falls du dir eine Wohnung / Haus mietest bzw. auf einen der Campingplätze gehst, kann der Vermieter dir sicher weiterhelfen.


----------



## t-dieter26 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spinnangeln am Ebrodelta auf Thunfische im Juli*

ja kann man

Etwas tricky und ich hoffe der link ist der richtige 
hoffe der funzt jetzt ist auf spanisch/catalan 
https://aplicacions.agricultura.gen...lar.do?reqCode=prepareLocale&set-locale=es_ES


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spinnangeln am Ebrodelta auf Thunfische im Juli*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> ja kann man
> 
> Etwas tricky und ich hoffe der link ist der richtige http://web.gencat.cat/ca/tramits/tramits-temes/Llicencia-de-pesca-recreativa-de-superficie?category=747ad042-a82c-11e3-a972-000c29052e2c&moda=1



Link ist leider tot...:c


----------



## bike44rot (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spinnangeln am Ebrodelta auf Thunfische im Juli*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Link ist leider tot...:c



...der ist aktuell

http://web.gencat.cat/en/tramits/tr...e-pesca-recreativa-de-superficie-00001?moda=1


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spinnangeln am Ebrodelta auf Thunfische im Juli*



bike44rot schrieb:


> ...der ist aktuell
> 
> http://web.gencat.cat/en/tramits/tr...e-pesca-recreativa-de-superficie-00001?moda=1



Bäm! #6

Danke


----------



## Dr.Spinn (20. August 2015)

*AW: Spinnangeln am Ebrodelta auf Thunfische im Juli*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> ja kann man
> 
> Etwas tricky und ich hoffe der link ist der richtige
> hoffe der funzt jetzt ist auf spanisch/catalan
> https://aplicacions.agricultura.gen...lar.do?reqCode=prepareLocale&set-locale=es_ES



und das funktioniert? schon mal gemacht?
gruß kay


----------



## t-dieter26 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Spinnangeln am Ebrodelta auf Thunfische im Juli*

Habs erst jetzt gesehen. 
Ja, habe mir dieses Jahr eine online licencia erworben. 
Adresse habe ich halt die vom Camping angegeben, es muss wohl eine spanische Adresse sein. 
Ging alles problemlos, nur das Ausdrucken war tricki.es fehlte der link dazu. Mit googles Hilfe hats dann aber doch noch funktioniert.


----------

